# Styroporboot mit GFK überziehen ?



## Imhof (29. September 2019)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Boot mit ca. 3,5m Länge rumliegen, das einen Kern aus Styropor / Styrodur hat und eine Aussenhaut aus Kunststoff die sich davon in großen Flächen löst. Meine Idee war, die Aussenhaut komplett zu entfernen und darüber GFK zu legen. Meint ihr das ist sinnvoll, beziehungsweise überhaupt möglich ? Weiß nicht ob das auf Styropor überhaupt geht.
Falls das funzt, kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, was man da am besten für Matten benutzen soll ? Habe gesehen, das es da welche mit verschiedenen Gramm pro Quadratmeter gibt.
Evtl. weiß ja jemand für mich eine günstige Quelle um GFK-Matten und Polyesterharz zu beziehen.

Vielen Dank an euch für eure hoffentlich zahlreichen Rückmeldungen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. September 2019)

Mit Polyester geht es schon mal garantiert nicht.
Mit Epoxi m.W. auch nicht (und wenn doch wäre es wirtschaftlicher Wahnsinn).

Grundsätzlich gilt:
Ein Boot restauriert man, weil man zu viel Zeit und Geld hat und dreckige Arbeit mag.
Ökonomischen Sinn macht es eher selten...

Und ich weiß, wovon ich rede!


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. September 2019)

Es ist sehr schwer, das vernünftig hinzubekommen. Wenn du einen Riss gehabt hättest, würde ich dir empfehlen, mit Sikaflex ein Stück Plastik darüber zu kleben. Aber wenn sich die Haut schon löst, würde ich mal bei einer Bootswerft anfragen oder das Boot ins Internett zum  Verkauf anbieten. Du solltest nicht unterschätzen, wieviel Fläche du mit Matten überlegen must. Und es ist auch nicht mit einer Mattenlage getan, die liegen ja mehrfach übereinander. Preislich wird die Reparatur einem Neukauf übertreffen..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. September 2019)

Also im netz gibt es viele günstige Quellen für matte du solltest auch 2 verschiedene matten nehmen und einen spezialkleber der leider nicht mehr frei verkäuflich ist den hat die EU verboten nur mit Prüfung erhältlich .du solltest auch nass in nass kleben geht aber nur mit dem sp.kleber der normal erhältliche den musst du vor der Weiterverarbeitung anschleifen was einen enormen Arbeitsaufwand erzeugt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. September 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> Also im netz gibt es viele günstige Quellen für matte du solltest auch 2 verschiedene matten nehmen und einen spezialkleber der leider nicht mehr frei verkäuflich ist den hat die EU verboten nur mit Prüfung erhältlich .du solltest auch nass in nass kleben geht aber nur mit dem sp.kleber der normal erhältliche den musst du vor der Weiterverarbeitung anschleifen was einen enormen Arbeitsaufwand erzeugt.



Oh großer Meister, in Rätseln du sprichst.



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Mit Polyester geht es schon mal garantiert nicht.
> Mit Epoxi m.W. auch nicht (und wenn doch wäre es wirtschaftlicher Wahnsinn).
> 
> Grundsätzlich gilt:
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, er scheint zu wissen, wovon er redet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Oktober 2019)

Oh großer Meister, in Rätseln du sprichst.

wenn er ein bissel Ahnung hat dann weiß er wovon ich spreche wenn nicht sollte er sich die Arbeit sparen und das ding zur Mülle bringen


----------



## Imhof (2. Oktober 2019)

Suche halt immer Projekte und werde das Ding definitiv nicht auf die Mülle bringen. Weiß leider nicht welchen Kleber du meinst den die EU verboten hat.
Könnte man evtl. das Styropor Grundkonstrukt nutzen um dort Sperrholzplatten aufzukleben die man dann an den Stoßkanten verspachtelt und danach versiegelt ? Sollten halt flexibel, wasserfest und wetterfest sein und weiß auch nicht mit was ich die danach wasser-und wetterfest versiegle und welches flexible Holz ich da benutzen kann. Vielleicht kann mir da jemand von euch helfen ?


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Oktober 2019)

Imhof schrieb:


> Könnte man evtl. das Styropor Grundkonstrukt nutzen um dort Sperrholzplatten aufzukleben die man dann an den Stoßkanten verspachtelt und danach versiegelt ? Sollten halt flexibel, wasserfest und wetterfest sein und weiß auch nicht mit was ich die danach wasser-und wetterfest versiegle und welches flexible Holz ich da benutzen kann.



Geht das auch in verständlich?
Da soll man erst mal schlau draus werden, was du eigentlich meinst, oder willst?
Das bisschen was ich verstehe, hört sich nach ziemlichem Murks und keine Ahnung von gar nix an?

Jürgen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. Oktober 2019)

Imhof schrieb:


> Könnte man evtl. das Styropor Grundkonstrukt nutzen um dort Sperrholzplatten aufzukleben die man dann an den Stoßkanten verspachtelt und danach versiegelt ? Sollten halt flexibel, wasserfest und wetterfest sein und weiß auch nicht mit was ich die danach wasser-und wetterfest versiegle und welches flexible Holz ich da benutzen kann. Vielleicht kann mir da jemand von euch helfen ?



Also ich bin dann hier mal raus...
Aber viel Spaß bei Deinem Projekt.

Hoffe Du machst viele Fotos und läßt uns daran teilhaben...


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Oktober 2019)

Imhof schrieb:


> Suche halt immer Projekte und werde das Ding definitiv nicht auf die Mülle bringen. Weiß leider nicht welchen Kleber du meinst den die EU verboten hat.
> Könnte man evtl. das Styropor Grundkonstrukt nutzen um dort Sperrholzplatten aufzukleben die man dann an den Stoßkanten verspachtelt und danach versiegelt ? Sollten halt flexibel, wasserfest und wetterfest sein und weiß auch nicht mit was ich die danach wasser-und wetterfest versiegle und welches flexible Holz ich da benutzen kann. Vielleicht kann mir da jemand von euch helfen ?



Doch doch - werf das Ding auf den Müll..!
Vom Bootsbau verstehe ich mehr als die meisten Werften, deshalb glaube mir bitte, das dein Versuch eine Sandwichkonstruktion in diesem Zustand zu restaurieren,  fast unmöglich ist. Das ist wirtschaftlich ohnehin nicht aktzeptabel und lohnt nur wenn man eine starke emotionale Bindung zum Boot hat - "Großvaters Schärenkrezer muß erhalten werden..". Dann darf Geld allerdings keine Rolle spielen.. .
Das ist allerdings auch handwerklich eine dermaßene Herausforderung, das mir spontan bloß 2-3 Werften(!) einfallen würden, denen ich ein solches Projekt anvertrauen würde.
Für einen Amateur ist selbst der Neubau einer Sandwichkonstruktion eine schwierige Sache, aber kein Vergleich zur Restauration eines Bootes in solch desolatem Zustand wie von dir beschrieben.. .
Trotz einiger Erfahrung würde ich mich da nicht ran trauen.

Stelle doch mal ein Paar Bilder ein, vielleich stelle ich mir das auch, aufgrund deiner Beschreibung, schlimmer vor, als es tatsächlich ist.. .
Helfen würden wir bestimmt alle sehr gerne, aber wie gesagt... .

PS: was immer geht, ist folieren und mit Epoxyd und Faser überlaminieren, aber das ist im Grunde auch nur Murks, weil sehr kostenintensiv, nicht lange haltbar und das Boot wird sehr schwer.. .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Oktober 2019)

Ich vermute, er spielt auf den für polyesterharz erforderlichen Sachkundenachweis an, wenn er von spezialklebern spricht.

Polyesterharz ist in der Regel nicht mit Styropor zu verarbeiten,  da das Lösungsmittel Styrol das Styropor auflöst.
Es gibt auch styrolfreie Polyesterharze,  deren Klebkraft is aber reduziert und würde nicht vernünftig auf der Außenhaut haften.

Darüber hinaus gibt es noch Epoxidharz, klebt viel besser, greift Styropor nicht an, ist aber viel zu teuer, um es in so einem Projekt zu verbraten.

Alles mit Holz außen bringt dich der Lösung nicht näher, denn dann musst du auch erst mal das Holz mit dem Rumpf verbinden.

Wenn die Außenhaut schon schadhaft ist, dürfte auch bereits Wasser in dem Schaum enthalten sein.......Das Ding ist durch, das wird nichts mehr.


----------



## Imhof (4. Oktober 2019)

Das Styropor ist komplett trocken. Dachte daran, flexible Sperrholzplatten auf das Boot mit Styroporkleber aufzubringen, diese wasserfest zu versiegeln (nur mit was ?) um damit halt das Styropor als Grundsubstanz für das "Holzboot zu nutzen. Das Styropor ist so dicht, das es kein Wasser aufnimmt, möchte aber halt auf Grund der defekten Kunststoff-Außenhaut etwas als sozusagen zweiten Schutz darüber machen. Einerseits um doch evtl. irgendwann eindringendes Wasser abzuhalten und als Wetterschutz, da das Boot das ganze Jahr draußen am Wasser liegt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Oktober 2019)

Welche Funktion sollen die Sperrholzplatten übernehmen, die das vorhandene Boot nicht hat?


----------



## Nemo (4. Oktober 2019)

Also oben würde ich das Boot mit nichts überziehen, sonst kann man sich nicht mehr reinsetzen.

Von der Beschreibung her gruselt es mich ein bisschen. Ich habe früher mit meinem Vater mal ein Segelboot aus Holz restauriert, das war schon fiese Arbeit. Aber aus der Beschreibung kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, was da verwertbares übrig bleiben soll.  Ich würde wohl die Transformation zu GFK auch über den Weg zur Müllkippe und Neukauf vollziehen


----------

